# تصميم نماذج قوالب شوكولاتة



## ابو بحـر (25 يناير 2010)

لقد بدأت بتصميم موديلات لصنع اشكال الشوكولا المتنوعة تفضلوا و شاهدوا هذا اول نموذج يمكن اضافة القليل من الزخارف علييه حسب الطلب


----------



## salah_design (25 يناير 2010)

الستاذ والاخ العزيز ابو بحر
تسلم ايدك على هالعمل والحقيقة انك من الركائز المهمة في الوطن العربي لهذا البرنامج 
وان شاء الله يستفاط من علمك الكثير ممن يحبون هذا البرنامج وانا بالطبع اولهم 
بارك الله في جهودك ونفع بعلمك جميع شباب العرب


----------



## ابو بحـر (25 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



salah_design قال:


> الستاذ والاخ العزيز ابو بحر
> تسلم ايدك على هالعمل والحقيقة انك من الركائز المهمة في الوطن العربي لهذا البرنامج
> وان شاء الله يستفاط من علمك الكثير ممن يحبون هذا البرنامج وانا بالطبع اولهم
> بارك الله في جهودك ونفع بعلمك جميع شباب العرب


هلا بمرورك اخي صلاح 
من طلب العلا سهر اليالي 
​


----------



## grafidustrial (26 يناير 2010)

انا مش قادر اشوف الصور مش عارف اية السبب.


----------



## ابو بحـر (26 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



grafidustrial قال:


> انا مش قادر اشوف الصور مش عارف اية السبب.


تحياتي لك هذه الصورة رفعتعا لك على هذا الرابط 





choco1.jpg - 0.02MB


----------



## ابو بحـر (26 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم و هذا موديل جديد*


----------



## salah_design (26 يناير 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


>


تسلم ايدك استاذي العزيز
ربي لا يحرمنا من ابداعاتك وعلمك


----------



## ابو بحـر (26 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



salah_design قال:


> تسلم ايدك استاذي العزيز
> ربي لا يحرمنا من ابداعاتك وعلمك


هلا بيك يا غالي و انا انتظر ابداعاتك و بعد كم يوم رح برسلك صورة التاج اذا اتفقنا بحفرها 
وقتها بتعرف مين ابو بحر فأنا لا اقبل الا بنسبة شبه 100% للقطعة مقارنة بالصورة


----------



## salah_design (26 يناير 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> هلا بيك يا غالي و انا انتظر ابداعاتك و بعد كم يوم رح برسلك صورة التاج اذا اتفقنا بحفرها
> وقتها بتعرف مين ابو بحر فأنا لا اقبل الا بنسبة شبه 100% للقطعة مقارنة بالصورة


كلي ثقة بقدراتك
مع كل الاحترام والتقدير واسال الله ان نلتقي قريبا عندما ازور سوريا في القريب العاجل ان شاء الله لاترجم نصيحتك على ارض الواقع


----------



## ابو بحـر (27 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

و هذا نموذج جديد


----------



## salah_design (27 يناير 2010)

سلمت يديك وحفظك من كل شر
ابدعت فوجب علينا متابعة اعمالك التي تعطينا الثقة بما سوف نكون عليه في يوم من الايام


----------



## ابو بحـر (28 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



salah_design قال:


> سلمت يديك وحفظك من كل شر
> ابدعت فوجب علينا متابعة اعمالك التي تعطينا الثقة بما سوف نكون عليه في يوم من الايام


هلا بمرورك يا غالي و هذا نموذج جديد


----------



## ابو بحـر (28 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

و هذا نموذج جديد


----------



## salah_design (28 يناير 2010)

استاذ وستبقى استاذ 
اللهم لا حسد
الى الامام ونورنا بابداعاتك دائما


----------



## ابو بحـر (29 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



salah_design قال:


> استاذ وستبقى استاذ
> اللهم لا حسد
> الى الامام ونورنا بابداعاتك دائما


هلا بمرورك اخي صلاح


----------



## ابو بحـر (29 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

و هذا كمان شي جديد 








وهذه ايضا ممكن ان تقدم بمناسبة العودة من الحج مثلا


----------



## salah_design (29 يناير 2010)

تسلم ايدك اخي ابو بحر
واتمنى في يوم اصل لهذا المستوى لكي اكون رافد لكم في هذا البرنامج


----------



## ابو بحـر (30 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



salah_design قال:


> تسلم ايدك اخي ابو بحر
> واتمنى في يوم اصل لهذا المستوى لكي اكون رافد لكم في هذا البرنامج


هلا بمرورك اخي صلاح


----------



## ابو بحـر (2 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

و هذا قالب لصب الشوكولا​


----------



## salah_design (2 فبراير 2010)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## ابو بحـر (2 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



salah_design قال:


> تسلم ايدك


هلا بمرورك اخي صلاح


----------

